#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  دراسة أمريكية تكتشف دور الزائدة الدودية في الجسم

## رويتر

قال فريق طبي أمريكي السبت إنه اكتشف الدور الحقيقي للزائدة الدودية التي تحير العلماء، وأكد أنها مسؤولة عن إنتاج وحفظ مجموعة متنوعة من البكتيريا والجراثيم التي تلعب دوراً مفيداً للمعدة.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

very interesting

----------

